# I like this cat, but I don't like that dog.



## Βαλές

How do you say, "I like this cat, but I don't like that dog."? My attempt: *Αυτή τη γάτα μου αρέσει, αλλα δεν μου αρέσει εκείνος σκύλος.*


----------



## flokatia

It would sound better if you replace εκεινος with αυτός


----------



## Βαλές

If I replace *εκείνος* with *αυτός*, should I say "...*δεν μου αρέσει αυτός σκύλος*." or "...*δεν μου αρέσει αυτός τος σκύλος."?*


----------



## Perseas

Βαλές said:


> *Αυτή τη γάτα μου αρέσει, αλλα δεν μου αρέσει εκείνος σκύλος.*


«Αυτή *η* γάτα μου αρέσει, αλλά δεν μου αρέσει εκείνος *ο* σκύλος»

The definite article is necessary after the pronoun «αυτός» or «εκείνος». Also the articles must be in nominative singular, because «αυτή» and «εκείνος» are also in nominative singular.


----------



## eno2

The man likes fruit
_
στον   άνθρωπο_ _του_ αρέσει _τα_ _φρουτα

?



Perseas said:



			αλλά δεν μου αρέσει εκείνος *ο* σκύλος»

«εκείνος» ... also in nominative singular.
		
Click to expand...


Yes but that's because in English I is subject and nominative. In Greek, <I like> becomes <μου αρέσει>, indirect object,  and   εκείνος *ο* σκύλος becomes subject, nominative. 
Right?
_


----------



## Perseas

eno2 said:


> The man likes fruit
> 
> στον   άνθρωπο του αρέσει τα φρουτα
> 
> ?


The verb should be in plural because the subject φρούτα is in plural.
You can say "Στον άνθρωπο/Σ' αυτόν αρέσουν τα φρούτα" or "Του αρέσουν τα φρούτα".




eno2 said:


> Yes but that's because in English I is subject and nominative. In Greek, <I like> becomes <μου αρέσει>, indirect object,  and   εκείνος *ο* σκύλος becomes subject, nominative.
> Right?


Yes, right!


----------



## eno2

Yes, plural, of course,  because it's 'τα φρούτα αρέσουν' .... στον άνθρωπο. 

Thank you.


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> «Αυτή *η* γάτα μου αρέσει, αλλά δεν μου αρέσει εκείνος *ο* σκύλος»


I know it is a very old reply of yours... I was wondering today whether it could be possible to avoid repetition of 'mou aresei' and change the word order as follows:
_Mou aresei afti i gata, alla ochi ekeinos o skylos / alla ekeinos o skylos ochi  ?_
Gia tin apantisi efcharisto ek ton proteron.


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> I know it is a very old reply of yours... I was wondering today whether it could be possible to avoid repetition of 'mou aresei' and change the word order as follows:
> _Mou aresei afti i gata, alla ochi ekeinos o skylos / alla ekeinos o skylos ochi  ?_
> Gia tin apantisi efcharisto ek ton proteron.


Of course, you can avoid the repetition! Your suggestion is stylistically better.


----------

